
No Passport or Ticket: How a Woman Evaded Airport Security and Flew to London - 68c12c16
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/22/us/stowaway-ohare-plane.html
======
DrScump
Ms. Hartman is infamous in the SF Bay Area for numerous intrusions at SFO and
SJC. She favored SJC as the "easiest" to penetrate.

